# IS ANYONE WORKING ON THE SILVER MULLET YET ??



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I was thinking about throwing my net in the morning. Has anyone seen or heard of anyone catching silver mullet at the usual bridges? With all this cold weather they should be starting to ball up (and float up). If they aren't yet they definately will be by this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

Brant and his dad got 50 in one throw last week while they were speck fishing


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

They stacked on top of each other in BW


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

We ended up bagging them up for bait. They were the worst tasting mullet ever!!!!!!!


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *reelthrill (1/6/2010)*We ended up bagging them up for bait. They were the worst tasting mullet ever!!!!!!!


Where'd you catch them. I was thinking about going to the little bridge over off of old gulf beach hwy.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyone think they taste bad because of all that floodwater???? I don't know, just posing a question with hypothesis....


----------



## mullet man (Mar 13, 2008)

I was their this morning on the little brigde on old gulf beach hwy.did not have any luck other than it was very cold.the tide was not moving when it should have been moving.A Buddy of mine when to 12th ave and wore them out


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Man every since i was a kid they used to tear them up when it was really cold at 12th but I won't eat nothin that comes directly out of Carpenters Creek....Hell NO! Texar is bad enough! I wouldn't eat an oyster out of there and deff. no Mullet! 

Sorry if I'm derailing but its just my .02 but I know fish move alot so "fish get around" but I wouldn't swim in it and that means I deff. aint gonne eat out of it!


----------



## mullet man (Mar 13, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing we he told me that he had caught them their.He said 325 degree grease would take care of it.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

We ate alto of mullet off of 12th ave last year and they tasted great/no got sick. I think the grease cooks any of the bacteria out of them. Of course I also eat oysters from escambia bay as well.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Geronimo (1/6/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *reelthrill (1/6/2010)*We ended up bagging them up for bait. They were the worst tasting mullet ever!!!!!!!
> ...




Caught them at Carpenter's Park in downtown Milton. I have eaten mullet all my life and these were absolutely terrible, but you could bag up a bunch for offshore bait.


----------

